# Can you screen print on wool Jackets?



## imantatum (Jul 4, 2006)

I Am In The Process Of Doing My Own Clothing Line And Wanted To Know Does Anyone Know If You Are Able To Print On Wool Jackets? I Am In Atlanta... I Need Your Help Thanks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

You can screenprint on wool.

My biggest concern would be that the care instructions for the jacket (generally dryclean) would contradict the care instructions for the print. I have no idea what happens to the print on a screenprinted jacket when you dryclean it... maybe nothing, maybe it gets destroyed.

So yes, you definitely can print on a woolen jacket, but the thing to find out would be if there's a way to wash the jacket that doesn't harm the jacket or the print.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Also, given that I've seen screenprinted vintage jackets on the market (including a mashup of a vintage jacket and a hoody I saw just today at Kmart) I'd say there probably is some kind of combination of elements that would work, you just need to find out which one.


----------

